# systemd: Failed to create root cgroup hierarchy

## syn0ptik

hallo,

jemand weiß warum dem fehler geschehen mit systemd laufen systeme?

```
Failed to create root cgroup hierarchy: Invalig argument

Failed to allocate manager object: Invalid argument
```

screenshot:

http://filepic.ru/1381547948

----------

## syn0ptik

meine kernel bauen mit:

```

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP=y 
```

----------

## uhai

So sieht das bei mir aus:

```
tux uhai # grep "CGROUP" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

```

Kernel ist 3.10.7 - Dein Fehler habe ich hier nicht gesehen...

Mehr kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, stochere hier ebenfalls noch im Nebel. Allerdings läuft meine Kiste wieder fast normal.

uhai

----------

## syn0ptik

Darf du gibt mir die aufgabe

```
find /sys/fs/cgroup/
```

Ich hoffe die 2.6 kernel kein unterstützen etwas.

----------

## uhai

here we go:

```
find /sys/fs/cgroup/

/sys/fs/cgroup/

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/release_agent

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/cgroup.sane_behavior

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/devices.list

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/devices.deny

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/devices.allow

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/release_agent

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/cgroup.sane_behavior

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/devices/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cpu.shares

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cpuacct.stat

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cpuacct.usage_percpu

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cpuacct.usage

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/release_agent

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cgroup.sane_behavior

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.memory_pressure_enabled

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.memory_spread_slab

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.memory_spread_page

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.memory_pressure

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.memory_migrate

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.sched_relax_domain_level

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.sched_load_balance

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.mem_hardwall

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.mem_exclusive

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.cpu_exclusive

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.mems

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cpuset.cpus

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/release_agent

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cgroup.sane_behavior

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-1.scope

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-1.scope/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-1.scope/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-1.scope/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-1.scope/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-1.scope/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/udisks2.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/udisks2.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/udisks2.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/udisks2.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/udisks2.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/udisks2.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/upower.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/upower.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/upower.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/upower.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/upower.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/upower.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/polkit.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/polkit.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/polkit.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/polkit.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/polkit.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/polkit.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-user-sessions.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-user-sessions.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-user-sessions.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-user-sessions.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-user-sessions.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-user-sessions.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-run.mount

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-run.mount/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-run.mount/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-run.mount/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-run.mount/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-run.mount/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-lock.mount

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-lock.mount/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-lock.mount/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-lock.mount/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-lock.mount/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/var-lock.mount/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2duuid-5e33c527\x2de783\x2d4e85\x2daa85\x2d045fb80d7f39.swap

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2duuid-5e33c527\x2de783\x2d4e85\x2daa85\x2d045fb80d7f39.swap/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2duuid-5e33c527\x2de783\x2d4e85\x2daa85\x2d045fb80d7f39.swap/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2duuid-5e33c527\x2de783\x2d4e85\x2daa85\x2d045fb80d7f39.swap/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2duuid-5e33c527\x2de783\x2d4e85\x2daa85\x2d045fb80d7f39.swap/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2duuid-5e33c527\x2de783\x2d4e85\x2daa85\x2d045fb80d7f39.swap/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x50024e90025162cf\x2dpart2.swap

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x50024e90025162cf\x2dpart2.swap/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x50024e90025162cf\x2dpart2.swap/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x50024e90025162cf\x2dpart2.swap/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x50024e90025162cf\x2dpart2.swap/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x50024e90025162cf\x2dpart2.swap/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dSAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332\x2dpart2.swap

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dSAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332\x2dpart2.swap/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dSAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332\x2dpart2.swap/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dSAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332\x2dpart2.swap/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dSAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332\x2dpart2.swap/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dSAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332\x2dpart2.swap/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/home.mount

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/home.mount/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/home.mount/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/home.mount/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/home.mount/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/home.mount/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-udevd.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-udevd.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-udevd.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-udevd.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-udevd.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-udevd.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-sda2.swap

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-sda2.swap/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-sda2.swap/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-sda2.swap/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-sda2.swap/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-sda2.swap/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/metalog.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/metalog.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/metalog.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/metalog.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/metalog.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/metalog.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.socket

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.socket/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.socket/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.socket/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.socket/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.socket/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dbus.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/kdm.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/kdm.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/kdm.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/kdm.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/kdm.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/kdm.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-ask-password-wall.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-ask-password-wall.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-ask-password-wall.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-ask-password-wall.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-ask-password-wall.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-ask-password-wall.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-logind.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-logind.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-logind.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-logind.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-logind.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-logind.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dhcpcd.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dhcpcd.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dhcpcd.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dhcpcd.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dhcpcd.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dhcpcd.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/NetworkManager.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/NetworkManager.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/NetworkManager.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/NetworkManager.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/NetworkManager.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/NetworkManager.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups-browsed.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups-browsed.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups-browsed.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups-browsed.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups-browsed.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cups-browsed.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/-.mount

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/-.mount/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/-.mount/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/-.mount/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/-.mount/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/-.mount/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-getty.slice

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-getty.slice/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-getty.slice/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-getty.slice/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-getty.slice/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/system-getty.slice/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/tmp.mount

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/tmp.mount/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/tmp.mount/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/tmp.mount/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/tmp.mount/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/tmp.mount/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-mqueue.mount

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-mqueue.mount/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-mqueue.mount/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-mqueue.mount/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-mqueue.mount/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/dev-mqueue.mount/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/sys-kernel-debug.mount

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/sys-kernel-debug.mount/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/sys-kernel-debug.mount/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/sys-kernel-debug.mount/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/sys-kernel-debug.mount/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/sys-kernel-debug.mount/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-journald.service

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-journald.service/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-journald.service/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-journald.service/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-journald.service/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/systemd-journald.service/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/system.slice/tasks

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/release_agent

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/cgroup.sane_behavior

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/cgroup.clone_children

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/cgroup.event_control

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/notify_on_release

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/cgroup.procs

/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/tasks
```

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

